# hello from Rehoboth Beach DE



## waterpirate (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi!

I am new to sailing again after a 15 year hiatus. Last boat was a low number all wood Penguin. I have returned to the sport with a Snipe with a eye to upgrade after I get my legs back. New boat is missing the boom!! Any leads on a boom would be helpful or will sell complete boat minus the boom to the person that owns a boom.

Eric


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome. Load the boat with Dogfish Head and the rest will come easier.


----------



## waterpirate (Aug 23, 2015)

Geeesh,

Now why didn't I think of that? There is a active fleet in Annapolis that I am going to contact for leads on Monday. Looking here as well.
Eric


----------



## waterpirate (Aug 23, 2015)

Bump,

Over 30,000 snipes in production and I still can not locate a boom??? Anybody?

Eric


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Type associations are often your best bet. Snipe.org has a merchandise page and there is a vendor (Sidewinder Sweden) that references the mast and boom about half way down the page. I do not know if they are the OEM or a racing upgrade.

Suppliers


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome Waterpirate
I am right up the road in Lewes. I cant help with the boom but just wanted to say hi since we are almost neighbors.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I am a little surprised that the snipe.org website does not have a "FS/WTB" section for members like the ILCA (Lightning Class) website has. You can buy used boats, sails & gear on from other members on the website.
It may be that the Snipe class is well represented around the world while most Lightning owners are in America and you would not want to buy a Snipe boom from someone in say, Argentina, most likely. 
I think your best bet is to contact the local fleets near you starting with Annapolis and branch out from there.
Also, try this:
Snipe Classifieds | Serious Sailing, Serious Fun
There seems to be a mast and boom for sale in PA ...

Otherwise, make one out of wood...


----------



## waterpirate (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanx everyone!

The mast and boom in PA were sold, add never deleted. The Annapolis fleet has yet to get back to me.... Meanwhils I have a hot prospect in Havre De Grace that I am going to try and look at on Thursday. If all goes well I should be on the bay in early spring for some big wind!
Eric


----------



## waterpirate (Aug 23, 2015)

Just an update. The boom in havre de grace was a " winner winner chicken dinner!". Now the fun begins. The cleaning, sorting and rigging. I will keep everyone posted as I move along.
Eric


----------



## tractor (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice! Enjoy that next sail


----------

